# Edwards The Angel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ADMITS THE AFFAIR...*

*'I STARTED TO BELIEVE I WAS SPECIAL'...*

*DENIES FATHERING CHILD...*

*STILL CONSIDERING CONVENTION APPEARANCE...*

*DEMS QUICK TO DISTANCE...*

*ELIZABETH: 'THIS IS REALLY, REALLY TOUGH'...*

*Mistress' Family Challenges Edwards to Take DNA Test... *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"Change we can believe in"....This seems familiar for some reason....Oh yeah Clinton was preaching monogomy this week


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Who cares? There was a time when the press had a little discretion and didn't print stories about a politician's peccadilloes. Especially in this case, with Elizabeth Edwards terminally ill, I think more of Edwards than whoever thought it would be cool to break this story. It's between the man and his wife and nothing is gained by it becoming public knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Edwards is scum cheating on his dying wife while telling us all he's a great family man and is all for family issues,vote for me. Then lying to everybody to save his a$$. I did not have sexual relations with that women, oh wait that's the other guy. I think when you are running for office and representing yourself to the public about this topic or that,you should be walking the walk not just talking the talk. It would be between the parties envolved but when you put youself in the public light trying to get the people to vote for you and love you then your fair game.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Howie Carr had a good point this morning; why is it that it was a months-long national scandal when Newt Gingrich cheated on his cancer stricken wife, but Edwards doing the exact same thing is a "personal tragedy" which the media appears to already be sweeping under the rug?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

No need to worry. John Edwards won't be back. He'll be doing the Gary Hart disappearing act.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Any man who spends 400$ on a haircut should be shot!!!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

How can you tell when a politician is lying?



Their lips are moving....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Who cares? There was a time when the press had a little discretion and didn't print stories about a politician's peccadilloes. Especially in this case, with Elizabeth Edwards terminally ill, I think more of Edwards than whoever thought it would be cool to break this story. It's between the man and his wife and nothing is gained by it becoming public knowledge.


Soooo....Senator Edwards cheats on his cancer-ridden (and dying, if reports are true) wife, but it's "...whoever thought it would be cool to break this story..." fault? Sorry, the guy ran for president and vice president: his own wife can't trust him, but we're supposed to? Not to mention how his presence in the race affected the outcome of the democrat primary.

I guess there are "two" Americas: one where lying scumbags cheat on their dying wives and it's "all good" (and the terminally clueless support them) and the other populated by republicans, libertarians and conservatives (who are pilloried for the same).

John Edwards is a liar and a cheater. He has destroyed his family's honor. And he's a lawyer, too!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Isn't it funny how Liar Lawyer just rolls out of your mouth,
they fit so well together.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

The _New York Times _ran a front-page story based on totally unsubstantiated allegations (later proven false) that John McCain had an affair with a campaign worker. It was the leading headline for over a week.

John Edwards admits, after lying for months about it, that he did in fact cheat on his cancer-stricken wife with a campaign worker. The _New York Times _is silent until it can't ignore the story any longer.

Liberal bias in the media? As Bernard Goldberg said, it's so pervasive that it's not even worth arguing about.

Where's our reporter in residence, masscopguy, to defend this latest disgrace to responsible journalism?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Where's our reporter in residence, masscopguy, to defend this latest disgrace to responsible journalism?


His facade is undone: he is unwilling to dance with us now that his true vocation is known.


----------

